# EVO M3 Review



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for scanning that in.

The EVO report seems fairly balanced & i can live with the comments they make. The shocker for BMW must be the steering, as this was always a downside for the Power Audis & a shining star for BMW M's & now even with the new M3, the RS4 still has the edge.

No issue with Evo giving the M3 the slight advantage & more happy that even an M loving publication should give the RS4 such credit & state the M3's win is really only a very narrow margin.

Feel the need to go out for a caning 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adding more pages.....


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

So what are your thoughts now Rich?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

aaaaarrrrggggghhhh!

My copy hasn't come through the door yet


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> So what are your thoughts now Rich?


Plenty of negatives (styling, interior, steering for example) and plenty of positives (handling, engine). I think in the end it all means bugger all till I can get in one myself.

Im on holiday this week and I have tomorrow to myself cos the kids are off to the in laws so Im spending the day doing what I like best, test driving cars, that will help focus the mind! Question is, what to go look at....



DeanTT said:


> aaaaarrrrggggghhhh!
> 
> My copy hasn't come through the door yet


Neither has mine, someone uploaded those to M3Post


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> Im on holiday this week and I have tomorrow to myself cos the kids are off to the in laws so Im spending the day doing what I like best, test driving cars, that will help focus the mind! Question is, what to go look at....


Anything else :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Im on holiday this week and I have tomorrow to myself cos the kids are off to the in laws so Im spending the day doing what I like best, test driving cars, that will help focus the mind! Question is, what to go look at....


Audi S5
Merc CLK500 Sport
Merc SLK 55 AMG
Any TreVoR but get AA membership first


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Im on holiday this week and I have tomorrow to myself cos the kids are off to the in laws so Im spending the day doing what I like best, test driving cars, that will help focus the mind! Question is, what to go look at....
> ...


TBH I was planning a test drive day anyway, just for the entertainment value. I still think the M3 will be a great car int he real 'non journalist' world.

Have to say the TT plus an Exige S has its attractions though.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

both awesome cars, not read it all yet.

but i just assumed and imagined these powerful lumps, would have more torque.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> both awesome cars, not read it all yet.
> 
> but i just assumed and imagined these powerful lumps, would have more torque.


Works both ways really. Very high torque figures are reserved for engines with blowers, either Turbo or SuperCharger, however the advantage with N/A engines although lower overall torque are the much higher rev limits & they have most of the power & torque across the entire rev range & available from much lower figures.

Blown engines (petrol) only usually come alive after 3Krpm & then usually die in the 6K range, a decent N/A engine will come alive as low as 1200RPM & keep pulling right round to the redline at 8K. Blown engines have more torque across a small range so peak torque is what mfctrs claim, however N/A engines have a lower peak torque but it's available much earlier & for far longer & this also means higher top speeds in each gear due to the higher rev limits, thus reducing the number of gear changes to reach the desired speeds.

The RS4 & M5 can both far exceed 70MPH in 2nd gear, however the RS6 would be wanting to jump into 3rd gear at around 60MPH.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > both awesome cars, not read it all yet.
> ...


I dont have the figures to hand but the M3 V8 revs to 8300rpm and has a very wide torque range as far as Ive read? In practical terms I guess that means it pulls like Rasputin in a Nunnery.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one, just been thinking about n/a, turbo, supercharger in my head


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


I'm not sure it's quite that high but it's certainly around/over the 8K mark. The M5 redlined at 8250 & the RS4 now redlines at 8300.

As said, N/A engines pull hard from lower down the rev range & keep pulling to much higher in the rev range, it's just the peak numbers are not as high as blown engines & of course you don't feel the speed surge in the same way as the torque curve is more linear.

This is of course why the new Turbo Diesels feel so damn fast, as it's just regular power/torque up to say 2250RPM, then a massive surge of power & torque from 2250 up to 5K & then it's a gear change.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just re read the article, says he had to back off at 7000 which is 1300 short of maximum. I can imagine how quickly the fuel gauge will drop when driving it at that level though. :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Reading the several threads on here plus the reviews it seems that there really isn't too much difference between the two in the real world driving. I think it will come down to people who want a change from a different marque from what they've been used to (maybe just fancy a change or fed up because of bad experiances), the shape; the look of the interior etc and probably RWD or Quattro preference. There could also be the effect of purchasing a car which is a new design (BMW) or a 2 year old(ish) RS4. You also have to take into account brand loyalty for some people.

For me personally, I would go for the RS4 - and I'm not saying that because I've got one - but because I prefer the shape over the BMW, the interioris also looks bettter in my opinion plus I prefer Quattro to RWD. As I've not driven the BMW that I can't comment on the performance but can only be guided by the journo reports which as I said earlier is not too far different between the two some plus and minuses on both.

I can understand others preferring the Beemer and it really does come down to individual tastes and requirements from what they want out of the car. Lets face it, they are both very good cars, sure there are other cars out there which would beat them hands down in virtually every department but as a direct comparison between the two then no one should be dissapointed with the one they choose, both are great fun cars to drive and both look the DB's.

Graham


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I read it and would go for the RS4, looks better IMO and the interior is in a different league, sod the fact it's a 4 door and the RS5 seems to be a long way off.

Got to say I was impressed by the Alpina BM though, might be tempted to one of those instead, more individual as well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Just re read the article, says he had to back off at 7000 which is 1300 short of maximum. I can imagine how quickly the fuel gauge will drop when driving it at that level though. :lol:


...about as quickly as any 400hp 4.0 V8 when clogged.

I would imagine that the RS4 unit incl R8, on test track conditions (ie clogging it qany using all the revs all the time) will drop to low teems mpg consumption - just as I would expect the M3 4.0 V8 to return 22-25mpg with moderate mixed driving. But if you want economy get a x30 diesel. :wink:

BTW max M3 power at 8300rpm, rev ceiling is 8400rpm.

I'll mention yet again - no M3s yet tested on 19" rims - expect steering feel inmprovements with the shallower walled 19ers.

Got the 330cd back last night. avge Consumption stood at 7.9mpg this am - but I did leave it idling for 2 hours to charge up the battery. :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Just re read the article, says he had to back off at 7000 which is 1300 short of maximum. I can imagine how quickly the fuel gauge will drop when driving it at that level though. :lol:
> ...


Nice one Gary, i though the rev ceiling was a tad lower but as usual i'm often wrong :wink:

As for the wheel/tyre debate, it's stated that the M3 test cars although on 18" wheels, have been on sticky rubber (read this in 2 seperate articles), however the Audi was on stock rubber (would either be P Zero's or PS2's). Granted the M3 would handle a little different on 19" vs 18", but surely the sticky/non sticky tyres would play a bigger part than the wheel dimensions??.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..was thinking tyre wall stiffness vs turn in sharpness Paul - rather than compound stickiness.

My logic (and obviously I have no empirical evidence) being that a 35% aspect walled tyre, will flex less and therefore respond quicker to turn in, than a 40% aspect tyre. Of course different makes have different construction and charcteristics, but I was thinking that the 18" will ride better and probably be better for high speed work - where you dont want to change lanes when you sneeze, but the 19"s will ultimately provide better turn in and front end pointing feel. If you get my drift.

All academic anyway. I think anyone with petrol in their veins, is gonna love either car and they will have nothing beteween them in real world. I'd take the Audi interior in the BMW body, dynamics and engine package.

The real question is, if the 335i is better than the S5, and the current Rs4 is bettre than the S5, will the coming Rs5 offer any huge improvement over the current Rs4?

There is a lot resting on the new Audi A4/5 platform to deliver. A5/S5 is not best start, considering the 'old' RS$ already outhandles them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The M3s were on Michelins that are standard to the car but have been developed specifically for the M3.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> The M3s were on Michelins that are standard to the car but have been developed specifically for the M3.


I think it was Michelins, but at least 2 of the reports i've read stated the M3 was on sticky rubber, however i can't recall the exact Mich model of tyre. Both did not mention the rubber being standard.

I'll try to re-trace my steps & dig the reports out.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Winding Road review

http://www.windingroadonline.com/windin ... /?folio=49


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice review great vid too - that noise [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Are you tempted to wait for the dual clutch transmission - it must be out round about when you'll be getting yours? I bet the mags will be raving about it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Nice review great vid too - that noise [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Are you tempted to wait for the dual clutch transmission - it must be out round about when you'll be getting yours? I bet the mags will be raving about it.


Bearing in mind I have an 06 plate V6 with a manual box that was factory ordered Ill let you guess. One of the things that attracts me to this M3 is the facility to turn all the aids properly off so Im not going to pay extra for something else that removes part of the drivers job.

Anyway the wait time is bad enough without waiting for that as well.

More pics, on a delivery truck ....

http://www.germancarzone.com/3-series/1 ... w-m3s.html


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That blue looks nice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> One of the things that attracts me to this M3 is the facility to turn all the aids properly off so Im not going to pay extra for something else that removes part of the drivers job.


Way to go! These last two days driving a manual again have been soooo much fun after months of S-Tronic... The chunky gear lever covered in leather that feels like it was designed for my hand, the short throw, the clutch action... Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pics. White looks great as usual, looks like Silverstone there too, that also looks sweeeeetttt 8)

See what you mean about the DCT, think I would have it myself but that's just me.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice post. Black, White, Silverstone all look good.

Just wish it had been daytime for the one i saw a few weeks ago could have had a proper look. Mind you don't think i would have kept with him...


----------

